# I hate ducks!



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

Today and yesterday my carp fishing has consisted of fighting off ducks... everytime I try to chum some corn those stupid birds come from out of nowhere and start diving to get the chum, thus scaring off fish and eating all my chum.

I always try to make sure there are no ducks around first, but they still find it.

Wish I could bring my 12 gauge fishing.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

At least you didn't happen to hook one. A couple years ago I was fishing (and spodding) an area at 85 yards in 4-6 feet of water. Sure enough, one of them found my hookbait, and I had to reel him all the way in. Reeling the duck in would pull his head under water, so I had to keep stopping so he could breathe. Fortunately, the hook was cleanly through the bill, so I just snipped the barb off with wire cutters and let the him go.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Depending on the circumstances. sometimes it pays to pour some bait out on the bank to draw the ducks away from the area you intend on fishing.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

This year I accidentally hooked into a goose. I was going to try to remove the hook but it kept wanting to fly off, so I let it get away.


----------



## Goosehtr (Jan 28, 2009)

Get a strong green laser pointer.
It works.
Good Luck
Andy


----------



## eyecatchin (Apr 28, 2012)

Goosehtr said:


> Get a strong green laser pointer.
> It works.
> Good Luck
> Andy


Andy.and what do ya do with the lazer pointer?Just curious...will surely try


----------



## Goosehtr (Jan 28, 2009)

You chase them with it.





Good Luck
Andy


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Goosehtr said:


> You chase them with it.
> Goose vs laserpointer - YouTube
> 
> Good Luck
> Andy


Wow that is amazing, never heard of such a thing. Going to look one up to buy right now, lol.


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for the tip with the laser, it will be worth a few bucks to try it out.

I was afraid I was gonna hook one on my bolt rig. Not sure if a duck could pull 3oz of lead up to the surface. They found my hook a few times I believe but got off when I grabbed the rod. 

I thought about feeding them on the land but decided against it. Figured they would never go away if I did that

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

OMG the Laser! this changes everything ..


----------

